# cells inside a 36v 13a battery help please



## billym0404 (18 Feb 2018)

so i keep looking inside battery's. now as i understand it using 3.7v 18650 2600mah cells. i should use 10s5p setup. so 50 cells. every picture i look at of a 36v 13a battery even though it says 10s5p contains more than 50 cells

every one i look at is like this, so what am i missing please. wht do all the ones i look at contain more than 50 cells. ass you can see by the picture this on contains 55 cells yet it says 
*36v13ah(10s5p 18650 2600mah )*

help please


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Feb 2018)

10 series (ie giving you 37v nominal) and 5 parallel (giving you a capacity of 5 x 2.6Ah = 13Ah). Perhaps they're not confident of achieving 3.7v in all the cells (and there'll be connection losses) so 11 x 3.7 allows for that and to make the spec with assurance. There's a fair bit of variation in medium quality 18650 batteries and a steady (though very gradual) drop-off as the battery pack is in use. If it's a couple of volts over the motor will be entirely content. If it's under 36v, motor will be less 'happy'.
HTH


----------



## billym0404 (18 Feb 2018)

thanks


----------



## screenman (18 Feb 2018)

Out of interest how are you going to solder them all together, I have tried in the past without success, as for getting the factory tabs off that was not an easy one either.


----------



## billym0404 (18 Feb 2018)

ive bought a spot welder.


----------

